# I got a kick out of these LOL.



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I have seen the cutting one... I thought it was funny too! The guy did a great job staying on LOL

Oh wow. Yea, I had one in to break like that last one.... fun stuff. NOT. lol She was making the most awful noises while she bronc-ed like that too. Pretty intimidating... I still see that mare and she is still a wench, too.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! I was riding my mom's paint gelding and we were cantering, and my hat flew off just like that. Warrior stopped and whirled around, going 'what the heck was that?' I love that horse Lol. 

He though has never bucked from spookiness. His trainers did an amazing job with him. When riding, he _always_ spooks in place.

The first video was funny, lol.

In the third video, why is there a mirror in there? So the horse can see how pretty he looks? Haha, after the guy falls off, he stops! Lol is his hind foot relaxed too?

I have never seen a horse be that bad other than a bronc in the rodeo! What set it off like that?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The mirror is so that you can look at yourself while riding. You can see your equitation flaws and fix them yourself, or see how your horse is moving.
I enjoyed the last video. And may I ask you what you meant by "horse for putting up with this for as long as he did" in the third video? The only thing I noticed was the rider didn't have that great of canter equitation, and the only way to fix that is to ride it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

The first two were pretty good, but the last one scared me. Why put a head-setting device on a horse that might blow up? Puts the horse off balance, and the whole situation is made that much more dangerous.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Charis said:


> The first two were pretty good, but the last one scared me. Why put a head-setting device on a horse that might blow up? Puts the horse off balance, and the whole situation is made that much more dangerous.


I thought I saw a tie down on that horse... wondered the same thing. A tie down is counter-productive for a bucker anyways....


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah, I saw the tie down on the horse in the last video too. I thought the "trainer" had it coming. - one of the horses in the still pictures being ridden bareback was all ribby and unacceptably thin. that whole video was just bad. I noticed they disabled the comments, probably because they knew they'd get yelled at.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^That's what I'm thinking. Most of the pics in that vid were of horses wearing tie-downs! Forced head-set, anyone?


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

that guy on the reining horse did a great job staying on. The ridder on the grey/white horse was so buncy i can see why the horse had enough and bucked her off. Its like she was trying to stand in the saddle or something. I didnt even finish watching the last one, I watched just a few seconds. I certantly would not call that guy a trainer.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Not trying to defend anyone/argue...just another thought to add. I was thinking the tie-down may have been to keep the horse from rearing? He did leap up quite a bit before bucking. His actual kick up with the hind feet wasn't bad half the time, the leap up was the worst of it. Could have been same situation for the other horse that was wearing one. Toward the end of the video I noticed that he didn't have one on this horse anymore so I'm inclined to think it's not something he'd ride with every time. Just trying to give benefit of the doubt here...


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Sometimes a bad bucker/rearer needs to have his head tied in order for him to learn that if he blows up like that... hes going to loose his balance and fall.... yes its a hard lesson but if a horse is dangerous and nothing else works for teaching him/her not to buck or rear... then it will sometimes work as a last resort.

My friend had a bucker. She trained the filly since she was 3 and around her 4th year for some reason she went into bucking fits. (We think it was her way of testing the rider... nothing was setting it off. Her saddle/tack fit fine). The only way she could break this stupid habit the filly was setting herself into was to make her fall over when she went into them. So tieing her head down and having her fall over did the trick. It only took two times for her to fall over for her to not try it again. Now she rides like any other broke horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not sure what the deal is with the getup on the last horse. It appears to be some form of anti-bucking thing because I can see a thin rope that goes from the top gumline through some rings on a headstall and down to the tie-down strap. Not sure what the purpose of it is, whether to stop the bucking or stop the rearing but.....

I was simply commenting on how hard the horse was bucking and how content he was to just run into things. :shock: No, thank you, I would not have ridden that monster. I may be a lot of things, but a bronc rider isn't one of them LOL.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The first horse is a perfect illustration to my mom's words. When I start complaining about my girls she always says "even highly trained horses have bad days and can go crazy". Indeed... I've seen that happened at WIHS, and they have top horses there should I say.

The last one... I don't know... On those last pics with the guy horse doesn't look happy. I wonder how safe it'll be for someone else to ride...


----------



## LauraKate (Jan 9, 2010)

The second one looks like dawn! Just exactly what she wold do, to! Well, not that bad. But when my hat falls off or something scares her, she takes off running like a rocket!


----------

